# Hello All...



## Richie_101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello!

I've recently developed an interest in electric/electronic watches and I was pleased to find this forum. This is my first post, but hopefully some of you may know me already from TZ-UK... I certainly recognise some of you clowns!  

Here's a little about me and how I found myself here. As some of you will know, I'm a full time watchmaker based in Holland and I do mainly restoration and servicing work on vintage mechanical watches. Apart from my time at watchmaking school I've had little to do with anything with a battery in it, so electronic calibres are a bit of a new (and interesting!) branch for me.

I've had an non-running ESA 9154 movement in a drawer for about the last 3 years which I had time to try and get working over Easter. Sadly the capacitor on the electronic module was damaged so it didn't work out as planned, but it sparked my interest, and since then I've done a lot of reading and bought two more non-runners and repaired/serviced them, a Tissot Seastar Electronic with another ESA 9154 and a Sheffield diver with a Junghans 600.11










I've also bought a couple of non-running Accutrons so I can learn more about them, the one on the left has a 2182F calibre and the one on the right is a 214.










While both movements seem to be in decent condition, neither of them had a battery fitted. I've looked at various sites to find out which batteries I should be using but I have a couple of questions.

- From what I've read, the 2182F should be fitted with a 344, which is a 1.55V battery. This seems to contradict the 218 service manual which says that the battery should be between 1.25 and 1.45V (ie. 1.35V). Can anyone tell me which battery I should be using?

- Secondly the 214 is missing it's battery hatch clip, can these be bought from anywhere? Also, any recommendations as to what battery I should be using? I've read things about plastic spacers to fill the gap and that movements may need adjustment to run with modern batteries. Any tips on where to source a suitable battery would be greatly appreciated.

I hope you guys don't mind me joining in around here, and apologies for asking questions in my first post! :blush:

Rich.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome!

The Sheffield is a nice looking watch.

As for the accutrons, the 344 is the modern day silver oxide 'equivalent' of the now discontinued 343 mercury cell which had a voltage of 1.35v.

You can try the watch with a 344 but it is a gamble on it's timekeeping. The higher voltage of the 344 may cause double indexing, this results in high gain rates. Re phasing the indexing may cure this, it's worth a try. Failing this a product called an accucell is available, I have used these with success.

You will find a similar problem with the 214 also, the cell for this is a 387S.

All the best and enjoy.

Rob

I am sure Paul aka Silver Hawk will be able to advise in more detail.


----------

